# [Essentials] Films



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

~Deleted~


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

~Deleted~


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 17, 2016)

I second for "Life of Brian" "The Green Mile" and "BTTF"

I've got so many films that I can recommend to people in all honesty ;/
But yeh, if you're going for "The Life of Brian" then I suggest also watching every Monty Python there is.


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

~Deleted~


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 17, 2016)

VitaType said:


> Well if you remember a couple of films wich are relly well in the next days. I'm here.



The Green Room.
@T-hug mentioned it to me and I loved it.
If Patrick Steward didn't played the role of Darcy then it wouldn't be as good as it is now.

The Eagle.
Really good film about a bunch of Romans losing an Eagle, A Roman soldier is going to retrieve it.
His "prisoner" takes him prisoner even, it's worthy to watch.

Catch me if you can.
Based on the story of Frank Abagnale, master frauder.
Got cocky and eventually got caught, after stealing millions with fraudulent checks.

The Terminal.
Real good movie about a man from the fictional country of Krakhozhia.
A military coup has taken place whilst he was in the air.
The US doesn't recognize his country anymore and is forced to stay on the airfield.
He eventually learns English and does small jobs to get money whilst being on the airfield.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 17, 2016)

Zootopia


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

~Deleted~


----------



## YayIguess (Jul 17, 2016)

+1

Catch Me If You Can
Star Wars (at least IV, V, or VI)
The Matrix


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

~Deleted~


----------



## yusuo (Jul 17, 2016)

God where do I begin

Boondock saints
Leon
Bttf
Goonies
Kingsman
Serenity
John wick
American psycho
Great gatsby
Grand Budapest hotel
Wolf of wall Street (actually anything directed by scorsese)
Highlander
Edge of tomorrow (live, die, repeat)
Cloverfield

That's to name but a few


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

~Deleted~


----------



## T-hug (Jul 17, 2016)

+1 Leon


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 17, 2016)

Inception
Jurassic Park
Princess Mononoke
What We Do in the Shadows


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

~Deleted~


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 17, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Zootopia



Horrible furry movie.



VitaType said:


> Both added. Thank you both for participate
> 
> @DinohScene "Catch me if you can" actually was in the list (has two votes now)



Saw it yeh.
Didn't notice it at first.

I'll think I'll just occasionally vouch for movies people reply here.

Maybe you should divide the movies into catagories.
Horror, Adveture, Based on real life events, comedy, docu style, weebshit (if weebs post weeb things) etc.
Or atleast note what they are.


----------



## jDSX (Jul 20, 2016)

+1 for these:

Leon: the professional 
No country for old men
28 days later
Book of eil 
Silence of the lambs
Sling blade
Happy gilmore 
Little miss sunshine 
The good the bad and the ugly
The gift
Midnight express 
Indiana jones: raiders, temple of doom and the last crusade 
Terminator 2
Buried 
Citizen four
Monster
The road
Good morning vietnam! 
Rosemary's baby
Oldboy


----------



## VitaType (Jul 20, 2016)

~Deleted~


----------



## jDSX (Jul 20, 2016)

VitaType said:


> All added expect Monster and The Road. Please specifiy a date since there are multiple films with this names (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_(disambiguation) and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Road_(disambiguation))



The road (2009)
Monster (2003)


----------



## VitaType (Jul 20, 2016)

~Deleted~


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 23, 2016)

+1 for my favorites movies ever! 

Star Wars Episode (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7)
Back To The Future (1, 2, 3)
ET The Extraterrestrial
Lost In Space
Big Hero 6
Zootopia
Toy Story (1, 2, 3)

Wow! Too many movies I remember it before, but I forgot it for ages...   Never mind! I find it anytime soon, just for searching with Google!


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 23, 2016)

Ghostbusters (2016)


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 23, 2016)

+1 for the following.

Back to the Future 
Catch Me If You Can 
The Green Mile 
A Beautiful Mind
American Psycho 
Boondock Saints 
Edge of Tomorrow 
Finding Nemo 
Grand Budapest Hotel 
Happy Gilmore 
Highlander 
Inception 
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade 
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom 
John Wick
Jurassic Park 
Leon: The Professional 
Little Miss Sunshine 
Monster (2003) 
Monty Python and the Holy Grail 
No Country for Old Men 
Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl 
Rosemary's Baby 
Shining
Shutter Island 
Silence of the Lambs
Sin City
Star Wars (original 1-3) 
Terminator 2
The Good the Bad and the Ugly 
The Great Gatsby (2013) 
The Matrix 
The Road (2009) 
Wolf of Wall Street 

Don't know if this is mentioned already but Groundhog Day? How can you have Edge of Tomorrow without this?

So my additions. Groundhog Day.
I didn't see Raiders on the OP, so Raiders of the Last Ark.
Blade Runner
Alien, Aliens
A Nightmare on Elm Street
Night of the Living Dead, Dawn of the Dead, Day of the Dead
Halloween (1979)
A Christmas Story
Ong Bak
Schindler's List
Let The Right One In
Men in Black
The Pursuit of Happyness
Ghostbusters (1984)
The 40 Year Old Virgin
Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Bergundy
The Godfather 1 and 2
Scarface
Midnight Run
Raging Bull
Pokemon: The First Movie
Lost in Translation
Batman (1989)
The Dark Knight
The Prestige
The Bourne Identity, Supremacy, and Ultimatum
Good Will Hunting
Memento
Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
The Mask
The Truman Show
Jackie Chan's Project A
Enter the Dragon
Shrek
Braveheart
Speed
The Evil Dead (1981), Evil Dead 2, Army of Darkness
The Last House on the Left
Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter
Eraserhead
Blue Velvet
Mulholland Drive
Lost Highway
Wild At Heart
Raising Arizona
The Big Lebowski
Fargo
The Fugitive
Bloodsport
Death Wish
Dirty Harry
The Magnificent Seven
Top Gun
A Few Good Men
Mission Impossible with Tom Cruise
Airplane!
Pollack
A History of Violence
Eastern Promises
Videodrome
The Thing
True Lies
Total Recall
Predator
Commando
First Blood
Rocky
Shawshank Redemption
Fight Club
Gone Girl
The Departed
Goodfellas
Taxi Driver
Pulp Fiction
Kill Bill Volume 1 & 2
Django Unchained
Inglourious Basterds
Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods
Scent of a Woman
Gladiator
Thelma & Louise
American History X
Iron Man (2008)
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Spider-Man (2002)
The Machinist
The Fighter
Gangs of New York
There Will Be Blood
Forrest Gump
Eyes Wide Shut
Full Metal Jacket
Toy Story
Jaws
Poltergeist
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1976)
The Reader
Blue is the Warmest Color
Snatch.
Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels
The Transporter
Fist of Legend
The Expendables
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)
Escape From New York
Big Trouble in Little China
Blue Ruin
This Is Spinal Tap
Boogie Nights
Magnolia
The Master (2012)
Her (2013)
Birdman (2014)
Return of the Living Dead
Braindead
Bad Taste
The Frighteners
Space Jam
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Limitless
Fear City
Funny Games
I Spit on Your Grave
Conan The Barbarian
Heat (1995)
Platoon
Saving Private Ryan
Caddyshack
The Simpsons Movie
American Pie
Pineapple Express
The Descendants
Nebraska
Avengers
Backdraft
Glengarry Glenn Ross
Collateral
Foxy Brown
The Room
Samurai Cop
Hard Ticket To Hawaii
Miami Connection
No Retreat, No Surrender
The Last Dragon
Kickboxer
Street Fighter
Hot Tub Time Machine
Being John Malkovich
American Sniper
Mystic River
Flags of Our Fathers
Letters From Iwo Jima
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Home Alone
Chaplin
Dazed and Confused
A Scanner Darkly
Zombieland
Shaun of the Dead
Hot Fuzz
Gattaca
The Talented Mr. Ripley
Scream
The Princess Bride
Psycho
Carrie (1976)
Dressed to Kill
Play Misty For Me
The Deer Hunter
The Wrestler
Almost Famous
Jerry Maguire
The Ice Storm
The Social Network
Zodiac
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Brazil
12 Monkeys
Leaving Las Vegas
A Fish Called Wanda
21 Jump Street
Stripes
Black Dynamite
Road House
Pointe Break
Donnie Darko
Foxcatcher
The Theory of Everything
Apocalypse Now
The Karate Kid
The Outsiders
Risky Business
Tropic Thunder
Meet The Parents
Starsky & Hutch 
O Brother, Where Art Thou
Bad Santa
Black Christmas
Training Day
Boyhood
Friday
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
Don't Be A Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood
Die Hard
Unbreakable 
The Sixth Sense
Unforgiven
Gran Torino
Million Dollar Baby
Clerks
Mallrats
Dogma
Face/Off
Trainspotters
Requiem For A Dream
Black Swan
127 Hours
Slumdog Millionaire
Rush Hour
Jackie Brown
Reservoir Dogs
Running Man
Troll 2
Dallas Buyers Club
Mud (2012)
Suspiria
Opera (1987)
Philadelphia
The Birdcage
Hellraiser
Dead Man Walking
I Am Sam
Milk
Ringu
The Ring
Se7en
Blood Diamond
Dumb & Dumber
Yes, Madam
Blackbelt Jones
Magic Mike
Invictus
A Perfect World
Showgirls
Serpico
Dog Day Afternoon
The Devil's Advocate
Hard To Kill
Under Siege
Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
Radio
Remember The Titans
The Royal Tenenbaums
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Rushmore
The Darjeeling Limited
Moonrise Kingdom
Invasion USA
Battle Beyond The Stars
Adaptation
Kramer vs. Kramer
Rain Man
Gremlins
Fright Night
Child's Play
Frankenhooker
Basket Case
Hitch
Hollywood Chainsaw Hookers
Chopping Mall
Deathstalker 2
My Left Foot
In The Name of the Father
Last of the Mohicans
Maniac Cop
Maniac (1980)
Sex And Lucia
The Stuff (1985)
Minority Report
The Last Samurai
The Burbs
Bachelor Party
The Fifth Element
The Hangover
Old School
Wedding Crashers
Borat
Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
Step Rothers
Desperado
From Dusk Till Dawn
Once Upon A Time In The West
Once Upon A Time In America
True Grit (2010)
Ocean's Eleven (2001)
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
The Raid: Redemption


I'm sure there's a lot more, but I'm tired of typing.


----------



## VitaType (Jul 23, 2016)

~Deleted~


----------

